# Most Annoying Bird Sounds



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Screech Owl.Woke me up one night.I thought for sure something was killing our cat.Very scary sound,Mich


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

bad calling last year, multiple times we sat in our spot only to hear people behind us talkin and laughin the whole time, thank god for preserves and public areas:lol: what ya gonna do i guess. i thank god people put up with bad calling in the blind that i hunt with, where else would i learn, the mean streets of detroit:yikes:

my worst "bird" sound is seagulls and they look like white tornados out there sometimes.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

pintail charlie said:


> You people are missing the most annoying call by far. How about the sound of your cell phone when your wife is calling to let you know that you are 3 hours late just when the hunting is getting good. Or maybe the calls you get every 5 minutes from friends that cant be out that day and want to know how your doing. To me theres nothing worse than digging for the cell in 35 degree weather when its pouring rain and sleet and the wind is blowing 40 mph. Man, i cant wait till i can hear that phone ring in the duck-blind again!!!


Turn the cell phone to vibrate or do what I do, ban them from going off in the duck boat. Nothing worse than your cell phone ringing every five minutes, even if you don't answer it. I take mine, but it is off or at least on vibrate. I am out there to hunt and enjoy nature, not listen to reality. 

The guy who said black birds... ya, I was in a spot last season where I was in the shade because there were so many black birds. Many years ago as a punk kid I tried the one shot with a duck load. Not one black bird fell... with # 9, ya never know.

Sorry for the mis spell in the title....... stupid fingers still getting over the bronchotis. Or is that the meds.... it won't let me correct the title.


----------



## BeLikeMike (Jan 31, 2008)

The sound of woodpeckers pecking on the side of my cedar sided house.:rant:


----------



## jarodd1 (Oct 22, 2008)

BeLikeMike said:


> The sound of woodpeckers pecking on the side of my cedar sided house.:rant:


Yes! That is the worst, we had replace at least 5 boards last year from woodpeckers.


----------



## Halffasthog (Feb 20, 2008)

...click!....DAMMIT!!!


----------



## Sprig (Jul 18, 2004)

The bird call I hate; Belted Kingfisher:rant:


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

Without a doubt a Blue Heron. Damn things are so good at camo and when i come around a bend on the river it balks and takes off at the same time and scares the crap out me. Cool bird but annoying sound.


----------



## chef daddy (Dec 28, 2007)

yes i hate that!!!!! i never see them even though iam looking at , the area they are in!!!! just ant 2 shoot them!!!! damm birds!!!!!


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

Bellyup said:


> Got the idea from another thread. Something different. Shake it up a bit.
> 
> What are the most annoying bird sounds you hear each year while hunting waterfowl ?
> 
> My choice is the horrific sounding Crane....


swquack a bird!!! never seen it. but it sounds like this!!! swquack pick up your
beer cans, swquack clean the pool, swquack cut the grass!!! if i ever see it
im shooting.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Screech owls actually have a very mellow sound, but barn owls make a horrible screeching sound and barn owls are quite rare around here.

To me starlings are the most annoying sounds.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

sandhill cranes


----------

